# To any Vancouver BC experts...



## missmarie (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I'm doing a 5 night package to Vanvouver 5/7-5/12.  I wanted to see the Gardens in Victoria and spend one night in Port Townsend WA. 

Looking for the most realistic Ferry/Car route to do both over Sun-Mon.
Here is what I was thinking, please let me know if you have any better ideas:

Sun : Early Ferry from Vancouver to Victoria, see Gardens, look around, and Ferry to I think Port Angeles, drive to PT spend night.

Mon: PT to Whidby Island and drive back to Vancouver.

ANybody done something similar????

Thanks for any help,
Marie


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 18, 2010)

I live very near Whidbey Island.  That's a very reasonable trip, and easily done.  The biggest things to consider are the ferries you'll be taking.

The ferry from Victoria to Port Angeles is about 90 minutes, and the ferry from Port Townsend to Whidbey Island is 30 minutes.  The drive from PA to PT is about an hour, with average traffic, longer if there is an accident or road construction delays or something - it's a two-lane highway.

You'll want to check the ferry schedules, especially for the PT to Whidbey route.  They suggest making a reservation on that one to avoid a several-sailing wait at the ferry dock.  They use pretty small ferries, that tend to fill up fast.  Also, during extreme low tides, the PT to Whidbey ferry is cancelled.  Check http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/ferries/schedule/

The drive from Keystone (on Whidbey Island) to the Canadian border will take 2 hours or so, depending on traffic.  If you intend to do any sightseeing along the way (Deception Pass Bridge at the north end of Whidbey is a must-see) you should plan extra time.  And then there is the border wait time to get into Canada.  Don't forget your passport!

You're coming at a great time of year.  Expect variable weather, and dress in layers.  Today it's in the upper 60s here and very sunny, but tomorrow it could easily be in the 40s and raining.  They don't call it the Pacific North_WET_ for nothing.  

Have a fun trip!

Dave


----------



## BevL (Apr 18, 2010)

You can also make a reservation on the Tsawwassen to Swartz Bay ferry, which is what you would want to take.  I would personally do that if travelling on a Sunday, the $15 is cheap for the peace of mind.

You've gotten a good synopsis of the ferries on the other side already.

I second the suggestion that you leave some time for Deception Pass.  It's a very beautiful spot.


----------



## randyz (Apr 19, 2010)

You have already received superb advice, nothing to add.

The BC Ferries link is 

http://www.bcferries.com/

Randy


----------



## eal (Apr 19, 2010)

You can make reservations for the Victoria- Port Angeles ferry as well

http://cohoferry.com/main/?reservations


----------



## missmarie (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks to everyone! I will make my reservations for the ferry boats today.
Very helpful links. I will definitely check out Deception Pass.

Gracias,
Marie


----------



## Corman (Apr 21, 2010)

no need to reserve . Ferry traffic should be ok.  Now if you were planning to travel during a holiday weekend then I would highly recommend you reserve a spot.


----------



## Canuck (Apr 21, 2010)

I would disagree about "not" making a reservation.  I live in Victoria and the ferry traffic can be really unpredictable.  There are many times we have chanced it and have not had a reservation and have been stuck.  However, there are times when we pay the $15 and have not needed it....but I like knowing "we're on".


----------



## BevL (Apr 22, 2010)

That was my advice as well.  You're planning on getting there early, spending the day, then ferrying out again.  Last thing you want is even a one wait line on the ferry and lose two hours out of your day.

Make the reservation.


----------



## herindoors911 (May 6, 2010)

eal said:


> You can make reservations for the Victoria- Port Angeles ferry as well
> 
> http://cohoferry.com/main/?reservations




You've chosen a beautiful route.


----------

